# Visual West Fork San Juan /South Fork Rio Grande



## eurotrash (Mar 22, 2007)

Has anyone ran the West Fork of the San Juan since the flows have come up?
Wondering what the current level is and if there are any strainers that might be nasty. 

Also how is the wood situation in the South Fork Rio Grande. A few us from NM might come up this Saturday if the flows are looking good.

Thanks


----------

